# Eggplant Bread Pudding



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggplant Bread Pudding

Weight or Volume                                                                      Ingredients

3 cups                                                                                      manufacturing cream

8 cups                                                                                      bread, 2”cubed

1 ½ pounds                                                                              eggplant, thick slice, grilled,

½ cup                                                                                       parsley, chopped

2 teaspoons                                                                              rosemary, chopped

½ teaspoon                                                                              salt

¼ teaspoon                                                                              black pepper

1 clove                                                                                     garlic, minced

3                                                                                              eggs, lightly beaten

1                                                                                              egg white

1 cup                                                                                        Swiss cheese, grated

Procedure:

Combine 2 cups of cream and bread, cover, chill 30 minutes. Saute parsley, rosemary, salt, pepper, and garlic 1 minute, chop eggplant and add, stir, briefly sauté, remove from heat. Combine remaining cup of cream, eggs, egg white, whip slightly. Layer from bottom to top, 2 cups of bread mix, eggplant mix, 1/3 of the cheese, remaining bread mix, remaining cheese, then pour the egg mix over the top and press in lightly. Bake at 375 until set, if it starts to brown too much cover with aluminum foil.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheflayne, what sized pan would be appropriate for this recipe?

Also, what is manufacturing cream?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am pretty sure that I used a 3" 1/2 hotel pan which is roughly 9x12x3.

Manufacturing cream is heavy cream, you could easily sub with whipping cream, 1/2 & 1/2, or even milk.


----------

